# Portage d'un logiciel sur MAC pour pauvre



## Belegar (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je programme actuellement un petit jeu en Qt, il tourne très bien sur Windows et Linux (Qt, je t'adore) et j'aimerais le porter sur Mac ... mais je n'en ai pas 

Je sais que Mac OS nécessite d'avoir un Mac mais j'aimerais éviter de passer par l'achat d'un Mac pour porter mon application ... ou alors trouver une astuce à pas cher.

Je pourrais éventuellement chourer le Mac d'un pote pour une journée mais bon je cherche une solution pérenne.

La seule solution, je pense, est d'acheter un Mac d'occase, genre Mac Mini. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## sw38 (30 Mai 2010)

Ou sinon tu as la possibilité de faire un Hackintosh, mais c'est illégal et compliqué.
Sinon si tu tente Mac sache que tu peux y installer en parallèles Windows, Linux.


----------



## ntx (30 Mai 2010)

Belegar a dit:


> La seule solution, je pense, est d'acheter un Mac d'occase, genre Mac Mini. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Ca suffira amplement, prend juste un modèle Intel et pas PPC.


----------



## tatouille (30 Mai 2010)

sw38 a dit:


> Ou sinon tu as la possibilité de faire un Hackintosh, mais c'est illégal et compliqué.
> Sinon si tu tente Mac sache que tu peux y installer en parallèles Windows, Linux.



un Hackintosh personel n'est pas illegal, Apple a gagné sur le faite de vendre un materiel avec l'OS pre-installé sur un hardware qui ne rencontrerait pas la norme Apple concernant "la qualité d'encryptation" du dit harware donc du vent, et a invoqué un DMCA violation, sachant que selon la supreme court des Etat-Unis, les DMCA sont toujours illegaux, 

si tu as l'argent et le temps pour survivre, ces jugements locaux utilisant une violation du digital millenium act sont systematiquement casses.

si Psystar s'appelait HP, Apple n'aurait pas gagné, Psystar a perdu dans le sens ou l'entreprise a abandonné car trop petite pour supporter le cout financier de telle branlette juridique.

donc je ne vois pas ou est l'illegalite... second ca n'a rien de compliqué.

c'est penible de dispenser de telle connerie*, assembler son propre hardware (en vente libre et légal) et tourner ton OSX acheté dessus n'a rien d'illegal point et point.

quitte a acheté a mac mini achete un neuf.
*


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> donc je ne vois pas ou est l'illegalite... second ca n'a rien de compliqué.
> 
> c'est penible de dispenser de telle connerie, assembler son propre hardware (en vente libre et légal) et tourner ton OSX acheté dessus n'a rien d'illegal point et point.


Faire tourner un logiciel en contravention avec la licence d'utilisation est illégal.

En l'occurrence, Apple ne permet pas d'installer Mac OS X (qui reste sa propriété inaliénable) sur un matériel non-Apple.

Ceci est valable par la simple application du droit d'auteur, et en particulier de l'article L. 111-1 du _Code de la propriété intellectuelle_ français, que beaucoup de monde persiste à vouloir ignorer.

On a le droit de monter son matériel et d'acheter une boîte de Mac OS X, mais on n'a pas le droit d'installer ni d'utiliser ce dernier sur le premier.


En pratique, il y a peu de chance qu'Apple s'en aperçoive, ni même n'engage une procédure à l'encontre d'un particulier qui violerait la licence. En revanche, ce dernier ne viendra pas se plaindre si le logiciel fonctionne mal sur son matériel, dès le départ ou à la suite d'une mise-à-jour.


----------



## tatouille (31 Mai 2010)

non a croire que vous ne savez pas lire:

A. This License allows you to install and use one copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time. 

*Not Apple-branded or Apple-manufactured.* chose qu'il aurait couté beaucoup d'argent. et par ailleurs que veut dire  Apple-labeled:


cette clause a ete refusée par le tribunal, qu' Apple s'évertue ca ne change rien, l'entreprise psystar a perdue car elle pre-installait et a decidé de s'arreter la car trop couteux; comment Apple peut ou non labelliser du materiel Intel vendu in place a d'autres entreprises, donc Apple s'octroirait le droit de decider pour Intel? qu'il persiste a se branler apres une decision devant un tribunal pausant definitevement cette clause comme caduque et abusive c'est leur probleme, la loi est la loi, je peux aussi faire une license en vendant mon soft vous interdisant de faire caca a partir du moment ou vous l'utiliser... es-ce que si vous faites caca cela a quelque chose a voir avec ma proprietee intellectuellle?

donc la loi a dit a Apple: A. This License allows you to install and use one copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time*: **NON vous vous branlez*

le jugement est publique et consultable, 

et la propriete intellectuelle n'est en aucun cas entamée, elle est entamée quand tu revends du bien  d'une autre entreprise s'en y etre autorisé.
 


"L'auteur d'une oeuvre de l'esprit         jouit sur cette oeuvre, du seul fait de sa création, d'un droit         de  propriété incorporelle exclusif et opposable à tous.                 
          Ce droit comporte des attributs d'ordre intellectuel          et moral ainsi que des attributs d'ordre patrimonial, qui sont déterminés           par les livres Ier et III du présent code.
   L'existence ou la conclusion d'un contrat de louage           d'ouvrage ou de service par l'auteur d'une oeuvre de l'esprit n'emporte           aucune dérogation      à la jouissance du droit reconnu par l'alinéa 1er.     

    L'existence ou la conclusion d'un contrat de louage d'ouvrage ou de service par l'auteur d'une &#339;uvre de l'esprit n'emporte pas dérogation à la jouissance du droit reconnu par le premier alinéa du présent article, sous réserve des exceptions prévues par le présent code. Sous les mêmes réserves, il n'est pas non plus dérogé à la jouissance de ce même droit lorsque l'auteur de l'&#339;uvre de l'esprit est un agent de l'Etat, d'une collectivité territoriale, d'un établissement public à caractère administratif, d'une autorité administrative indépendante dotée de la personnalité morale ou de la Banque de France."

alors la loi francaise est meme plus difficile avec Apple que le droit Americain. voir Alinea 1er, droit d'ejaculer avec mon macosx disk et:

pour ce qui me concerne la loi Americaine a debouté Apple sur cette question point et point. et recompiler et modifier des components open-source...

et safari sur windows ? et itunes il tournent sur Apple-labeled computer ?

et si on suivait au bas mot 10 ingé de chez gogole devraient etre en prison, incluant toutes les personnes ayant travaillées sur darwintel (sponsorisé par la pomme) puis woodoo kernel, dont certains ingés de chez la pomme et autres (je suis toujours en liberté) et tous les gas du projet iphone jailbreaker (tous aux US)

sans compter qu'Apple ne fait pas trop de pub a propos du missile recu par la FSF concernant gcc et la rupture de la GPL.

... fin du chapitre, tu ne peux pas deroger a ta propre licence ansi qu'aux autres que tu utilises .................

FAIRE UN HACKINTOSH PERSONEL N'EST PAS ILLEGAL, vous seriez bete de ne pas le faire, juste pour la jouissance intellectuelle.

 la loi francaise veut vraiment que je me paluche, un jours, il faudrait que les gas qui ecrivent ce genre d'alinea se relisent.


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> cette clause a ete refusée par le tribunal


Par quel tribunal ? Dans quel pays et quelle juridiction ?

D'ailleurs, pour la France le texte n'est pas en anglais, et se présente sous la forme : «_ (...) une licence de non-exclusivité limitée vous est accordée pour installer, utiliser et exécuter un (1) seul exemplaire du logiciel Apple sur un seul ordinateur Apple à la fois. Vous renoncez pour vous-même et pour autrui à installer, utiliser ou exécuter le logiciel Apple sur tout autre ordinateur non Apple. _»

Pour rappel, l'avis des tribunaux locaux situés à l'autre bout du monde n'ont pas cours chez nous. Aucune cour française ni européenne n'a invalidé cette clause, laquelle reste valable comme élément opposable aux utilisateurs du logiciel, jusqu'à décision judiciaire contraire.



tatouille a dit:


> la loi francaise veut vraiment que je me paluche, un jours, il faudrait que les gas qui ecrivent ce genre d'alinea se relisent.


Si tu ne comprends pas la loi française, alors il faut te la faire expliquer par un professionnel, parce qu'en France, par principe, « nul n'est censé ignorer la loi ».

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'en France, installer ou faire tourner Mac OS X sur un clone sans l'autorisation d'Apple est répréhensible, de même qu'inciter à le faire.


En résumé, cette affirmation :





tatouille a dit:


> FAIRE UN HACKINTOSH PERSONEL N'EST PAS ILLEGAL


est parfaitement fausse, et ne devrait même pas avoir sa place sur ce forum, pour des questions légales.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------




tatouille a dit:


> et safari sur windows ? et itunes il tournent sur Apple-labeled computer ?


Si tu avais fait attention, tu aurais vu que ces logiciels ont une licence différente de celle de Mac OS X.


----------



## Zeusviper (31 Mai 2010)

Pour revenir au sujet de base, si tu as fait un programme purement Qt, tu ne devrais pas avoir de modifications de code à effectuer. 
Dans ce cas, il te suffirai donc de compiler une version mac sur ta machine. (regarde du coté de la cross-compilation)
Et donc ensuite de le faire tester rapidement par tes amis macs ou ici par ex.

cf http://tcuvelier.developpez.com/cross-gcc/gcc-cross/?page=sommaire pour le concept

PS : perso j'ai jamais fait dans le sens win vers mac donc je peux pas t'assurer du résultat mais je vois pas où serait le pb.


----------



## tatouille (31 Mai 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Par quel tribunal ? Dans quel pays et quelle juridiction ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour la France le texte n'est pas en anglais, et se présente sous la forme : « (...) une licence de non-exclusivité limitée vous est accordée pour installer, utiliser et exécuter un (1) seul exemplaire du logiciel Apple sur un seul ordinateur Apple à la fois. Vous renoncez pour vous-même et pour autrui à installer, utiliser ou exécuter le logiciel Apple sur tout autre ordinateur non Apple. »
> 
> ...



aux Etat-Unis d'Amerique ou se trouve le siege sociale de cette entreprise declaree comme Americaine:

"sur tout autre ordinateur non Apple", ca n'existe pas, un ordinateur Apple utilise un hardware Intel, sous licence d'utilisation Intel point. Apple s'octroirait le droit de dire qu'il fabrique le hardware, ce que le tribunal a refuté

"Faire tourner un logiciel en contravention avec la licence d'utilisation est illégal." non la licence a ete declaré inelligible, faire des licences en contradiction avec la loi est punisable par emprisonement pour les dirigants, missile envoyé par un tribunal Americain a une boite Americaine point: bien sur Apple ne communique pas trop ou pas du tout sur ce sujet.

sur le territoire californien il est tout a fait legale de faire du hackintosh point.


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2010)

Ce qui se passe aux USA, le législateur et les tribunaux français s'en tapent.


tatouille a dit:


> sur le territoire californien il est tout a fait legale de faire du hackintosh point.


En France c'est interdit. Point.


----------



## Belegar (31 Mai 2010)

Merci pour vos idées, le débat Hackintosh est intéressant mais il me semble que Pascal a raison c'est interdit ... sinon ça me gonfle de bidouiller ; pour mettre les mains dans le cambouis merci mais j'ai déjà Linux ça me suffit.

Zeusviper > la cross compilation serait une solution géniale, je me renseigne mais j'ai peu d'espoirs, il faudrait posséder les libs Mac.

Sinon, comme le dit ntx, un mac mini d'occase, Intel, pas PPC.


----------



## Dramis (31 Mai 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> aux Etat-Unis d'Amerique ou se trouve le siege sociale de cette entreprise declaree comme Americaine:



Il y a le DMCA au états unis qui interdit de contourner une mesure de protection.  Donc meme si la license est illégale il est toujours interdit de modifier le code pour contourner la protection.


----------



## tatouille (1 Juin 2010)

quand j'installe macosx sur une arch clone je ne fais rien a part cliquer les boutons de l'installeur, ou est le _RE_?  ou est la mesure de protection? et xnu est open-source et la license dit que tu peux le changer.

mais Apple ne peut pas te dire de ne pas toucher a ton EFI, c'est pas a eux et toute les specifications sont consultables librement.


ca tient pas la route, c'est pourquoi le seul argument retenu et tres minime: distribution et pre-installation de osx, sans y etre autorise, juste une petite rupture commercial.

Apple peut toujours invoquer le digital millenium, cela sera systematiquement cassé, Apple n'est qu'un revendeur Intel avec une belle boite, comment veux tu que cela tienne la route je vend harware const A: a B et C puis C dit que ce hardware est labelise parce que mis dans une belle boite est mieux que celui vendu a B ...

je dis a C tu viens de rompre ma license.

et de toutes les facons ils n'utilisent rien de vendor specifiques dans leur implementation de l'APIC, si booter en mode verbose et lire une information publique est une rupture du digital millenium, Hitler n'a jamais ete raciste et voulait le bien de l'humanité.

et pour la petite histoire:

nous avons achete deux Apple quad core cela fait trois fois qu'ils vont rep et de toutes les facons super instable,

on a donc  monte le notre, marche super bien et on peut finalement travailler.

et ce n'est quand meme pas ma faute si cela est si facile et sans meme faire de RE, l'etre humain fait du RE depuis qu'il est sur terre la science c'est du RE, interdire le RE .... c'est comme interdire aux gens de faire caca.


----------



## Dramis (1 Juin 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> quand j'installe macosx sur une arch clone je ne fais rien a part cliquer les boutons de l'installeur, ou est le _RE_?  ou est la mesure de protection? et xnu est open-source et la license dit que tu peux le changer.



En faisant cette installation selon les lois des Etats-Unis d'amérique tu commets un crime fédéral.

La DMCA interdit de developper, discuter, utiliser un moyen de contourner une protection logiciel.  
Il y a une protection dans osx, et le re ou les autres manipulations permettent de la contourné.

Ensuite la licence est l'équivalent d'un contrat.  Tu peux ou non le respecté dans ce dernier cas tu risques qu'une poursuite au civile, des dommages et intérêts.


----------



## tatouille (1 Juin 2010)

non il y a une obfuscation et non une protection il n'y a rien a craquer ou a reverse et se proceder n'est en aucun cas sous couvert d'un DRM, cela s'appel booter un ordinateur et c'est vieux comme le monde tu peux essayer une patente troll si tu as l'argent.

OSX boot sur une architecture clone sans reverse, sans modification aucune, nada, il n'y a aucun contournement de protection inexistante, si tu parles de l'apic, ce module attend certaines valeurs tout a fait commune, l'implementation d'Apple suit celle de l'APCI d'Intel (j'ai un nombre substentiel de patch en radar:// a propos du dit sujet), il n'y a aucune protection a ce niveau.

donc j'ai hardware mon EFI, je lui met un cd dans le bec achete a l'apple store, et cela s'installe s'update whatever, ou est la rupture de protection? sur mars? ca doit etre cela.


----------



## Belegar (2 Juin 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> interdire le RE .... c'est comme interdire aux gens de faire caca.



mais lol quoi !

Edit : surtout que j'avais lu, je ne sais plus où, qu'une licence de logiciel ne pouvait pas être "au dessus" des lois en france ; c'est tout d'abord la loi française qui s'applique.
Donc le débat serait : la licence Apple est-elle valable en droit français ? Y'a un juriste dans la salle ?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juin 2010)

Belegar a dit:


> Donc le débat serait : la licence Apple est-elle valable en droit français ?


Oui, elle l'est.

En résumé, la loi française dit que l'auteur d'un logiciel a le droit d'en fixer les conditions de divulgation.

L'achat du support physique ne confère à l'acquéreur aucun droit sur le logiciel, lequel reste la propriété de l'auteur.

L'auteur d'un logiciel a notamment le droit d'en autoriser la reproduction, le chargement, l'affichage, l'exécution, la transmission, le stockage, et toute modification (traduction, adaptation, arrangement, etc.). *Il est habilité à se réserver par contrat de déterminer les modalités particulières* auxquelles sont soumis ces actes (ainsi que la correction des erreurs) nécessaires pour permettre l'utilisation du logiciel conformément à sa destination par la personne ayant le droit de l'utiliser.

Les conditions d'utilisation du logiciel sont fixées par le contrat (licence, contrat de louage ou de service) et par un nombre limité d'exceptions au droit d'auteur prévues par le loi (copie de sauvegarde, pour l'essentiel). L'utilisation ou la copie du logiciel sans le consentement de l'auteur est illicite.

_NB: Quand je parle de l'auteur, il faut également y inclure ses ayants droit._

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h14 ----------

Tu peux toujours contester la validité de telle ou telle disposition du contrat de licence si ça te chante, mais ça ne te donne pas le droit d'utiliser le logiciel tant qu'un contrat différent n'aura pas été effectivement conclu avec l'auteur, d'un commun accord, ou bien suite à l'abrogation de la disposition si la Justice la déclare finalement abusive.


Si le fait qu'Apple t'interdise dans _ce_ contrat de licence d'installer Mac OS X sur un clone te dérange, tu peux déjà demander à Apple de t'en faire un autre qui t'y l'autorisera. Mais cela ne se fera probablement pas au même tarif.

Si tu penses que ce contrat est illégal ou viole tes droits, à raison ou à tort, tu peux saisir la Justice. Mais tant qu'un jugement favorable n'aura pas été rendu, cela ne te donne pas le droit d'utiliser le logiciel comme tu l'entends.


Donc, que la licence Apple soit valable ou pas, actuellement tu ne peux pas installer ni utiliser sur ton ordinateur non-Apple la version "boîte" de Mac OS X achetée dans le commerce, ni la version d'origine fournie avec un Mac.


Ça, c'est pour la France. Dans les pays où la législation est différente, c'est une autre affaire...


----------



## Belegar (4 Juin 2010)

Ouaip ok pigé, merci.


----------

